# Alden LHS 986/987s AE cousin?



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

The long awaited clone is here. Should Alden be alarmed? Anyone have any reviews?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A dressy penny with the LHS's toe profile and hand-stitched toe seam, in possibly a more wearable last? For $140 less? Yeah, I'd say they should be worried. If AE starts offering it in their burgundy shell, which is better looking than Alden's overdyed #8, lights out.

What would really be cool would be if AE developed an equivalent to the Flex-Welt construction.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

That is not quite a clone but it is a nice looking shoe. At $140 less it is a heck of a shoe.

I agree with Orgetorix about the Alden #8. Funny thing, it ages and fades into a beautiful shade with exposure to light and passage of time. They would have a more desirable product if they started out with the lighter and browner shade which the #8 becomes.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

oh yes! I have really wanted the Alden LHS but blanched at the price. Didn't really see a AE equivalent so I just got some Waldens. They don't fit and I was going to return. May have to seriously consider paying retail for these...anyone know if they will have 2nds soon?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like a winner, but I'm interested in the how it fits. If it delivers on the wide forefoot/narrow heel as promised, I can see myself owning a pair. A Rendenbach sole would be icing on the cake.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know about you, but the trad wolf pack may be salivating. :aportnoy:
If they offer this in shell for $5oo+, it's still less than Alden.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

AE made a 986 clone years ago. Looks like they decided to unearth the old patterns and get the party started again! I agree that the current clone (the calfskin Patriot - really an Alden 984 clone) in AE's shell cordovan, with the good sole and combination heel, would make a great shoe. I'd pay good money to own a pair of those!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

It's actually available on shell already. I just read the description. All I need now is to try an actual shoe in this "new" 606 last and see. I always liked AEs version of color 8.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rancourt also has a (shell) version of the LHS. I'm sure they can make it in calf, as well.I saw it on the tumblr the other week, I assume it's on their website...sorry for not looking myself.


----------



## sqroot3 (Jun 13, 2012)

i actually like the overdyed alden #8! i wish it would age to a redder brown, but most photos i've seen (mostly on sf) show a color nearer to cigar. that being said, this ae offering is tempting.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. I too prefer the Alden #8 color and Alden's clear superiority in the finish applied to all of their shell cordovan offerings. However, what this community really needs is an "Alpha" Beefroll Penny design made in shell cordovan...and at the present, I believe Rancourt has cornered that market!  Now if AE would offer that new penny design in their walnut shell cordovan, LOL, I suspect the wife and I would be having another of those "dear, can we talk" conversations!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> +1. I too prefer the Alden #8 color and Alden's clear superiority in the finish applied to all of their shell cordovan offerings. However, what this community really needs is an "Alpha" Beefroll Penny design made in shell cordovan...and at the present, I believe Rancourt has cornered that market!  Now if AE would offer that new penny design in their walnut shell cordovan, LOL, I suspect the wife and I would be having another of those "dear, can we talk" conversations!


Eagle - Have you seen the AE Kenwood in shell cordovan? It looks pretty Alpha beefroll to me. It is actually a bit more than the Rancourt at full list price.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Tom B: No, I was not aware the AE Kenwood was offered in Shell. That knowledge provides considerable food for thought. Thanks, I think, for the heads-up!

PS: If I drop another $500 on shoes this calendar year, I may be referred to as the "late Eagle!" LOL.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

The reason I take periodic sabbaticals from this forum and shoe retailers websites is precisely because of posts like this!!! 

I didn't know I wanted these until now!


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Omg, have you guys seen the Webgems this month? Wow! 5th street in #8 shell!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

That ticks all the boxes for a Weejun upgrade for me -- brown (not burgundy) calf, flat strap, narrow width. Also, the copy on the page talks about "genuine Horween? cordovan leather with an exclusive burgundy finish burnished to rich perfection" (question mark theirs), so the cat may just be out of the bag about a shell version. Too bad I can't afford it.

hookem: do you remember what blog that was on? There's a picture of a black LHS-alike on tumblr in the "rancourt & co." tag, but that's all I could find that met the bill.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

maximar said:


> It's actually available on shell already. I just read the description. All I need now is to try an actual shoe in this "new" 606 last and see. I always liked AEs version of color 8.


The description says that it is available in Cordovan, but I don't see a Shell Patriot anywhere on the website.


----------



## Bucksfan (May 25, 2008)

The Patriot was put on the website earlier this week - I imagine they are just slow in adding the shell version. I saw an advance copy of AE's fall / winter booklet and it was clearly offered in shell according to that. Also, I think I read where Paul said they were currently his favorite shoes, in his clearly unbiased opinion.

Also, re the shell Kenwood: If you are size 12 or 13, check out https://www.francos.com/items/item.asp?sku5=34212I'm a 12, but building a new house, furnishing it and moving at the end of this month, and you'd be surprised how expensive that is!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone gotten a pair of these yet? I'd really love to see a picture that isn't the AE corporate photoshop special. I actually find that AE shoes look better in crappy camera phone photos than in AE corporate photos.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Bucksfan said:


> [/URL]I'm a 12, but building a new house, furnishing it and moving at the end of this month, and you'd be surprised how expensive that is!


Especially the cedar lined walk in closet with the built in shoe racks. Good luck with the house.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> A dressy penny with the LHS's toe profile and hand-stitched toe seam, in possibly a more wearable last? For $140 less? Yeah, I'd say they should be worried.


They certainly should be worried, especially since BB now sells AEs. Although I think the name of these new loafers is an appalling choice (why not the "Collegiate" or something?), with luck they'll have an instep high enough that normal people can fit their feet into without suffering pain (cough cough van last cough cough).


bd79cc said:


> AE made a 986 clone years ago. Looks like they decided to unearth the old patterns and get the party started again!


That model was the Cole and I think you're right that the dusted off the old patterns and put them into production again. Long overdue, in my opinion!


rwaldron said:


> I'd really love to see a picture that isn't the AE corporate photoshop special. I actually find that AE shoes look better in crappy camera phone photos than in AE corporate photos.


So true!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Doctor Damage said:


> They certainly should be worried, especially since BB now sells AEs. Although I think the name of these new loafers is an appalling choice (why not the "Collegiate" or something?), with luck they'll have an instep high enough that normal people can fit their feet into without suffering pain (cough cough van last cough cough).


Collegiate would be the obvious name, wouldn't it?


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I just called the Shoe Bank to see if they had these in factory seconds. She said no, but that they are having a Rediscover America sale that starts in a week and these should be approximately $50 off with that sale. Yes!!!!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Chi said:


> I just called the Shoe Bank to see if they had these in factory seconds. She said no, but that they are having a Rediscover America sale that starts in a week and these should be approximately $50 off with that sale. Yes!!!!


I hope they have the shell model out by then


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> I hope they have the shell model out by then


Stopped by my local Allen Edmonds and picked up the sale brochure. Unfortunately it looks like it's just the black and brown on sale, no shell models in there. The good news though is that they're down to $249 from $335. Not a bad deal at all, although I can't really figure out what color the brown is since the two pictures in the brochure (one on the cover and one inside) make the brown look very different.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Jory said:


> Stopped by my local Allen Edmonds and picked up the sale brochure. Unfortunately it looks like it's just the black and brown on sale, no shell models in there. The good news though is that they're down to $249 from $335. Not a bad deal at all, although I can't really figure out what color the brown is since the two pictures in the brochure (one on the cover and one inside) make the brown look very different.


What else is in the sale?


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, At first glance it looked like only 13 shoes in the flyer, but then I read the inside cover message from the CEO which says that all shoes, belts and accessories are at least 14.92% off. Below is the list of shoes in the flyer with larger discounts:

Fifth Ave Brown, Walnut, Black $229
Patriot Black, Brown $249
Jefferson Black, Brown $379
Sanford Black, Walnut $249
Larchmont Black, Chocolate, Walnut $249
Jermyn Black, Brown, Walnut $249
Haight Brown Burnished $269
Long Branch Brown, Grey, Dark Brown $269
McTavish Black, Cognac, Grey, Natural Waxed $229
Cronmok Tan, Brown, Navy $219
Black Hills Black, Grey, Walnut Saddle $219
Norwich Black , Brown $259
Delray Brown, Chili, Black $249

Edit: One other pertinent detail, the sale runs from September 24th through October 8th.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...6-December-Acquisitions&p=1258412#post1258412

AE Cole in Brown Shell Cordovan. Wore them yesterday.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

The Deacon said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...6-December-Acquisitions&p=1258412#post1258412
> 
> AE Cole in Brown Shell Cordovan. Wore them yesterday.


One word: WOW!!


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Allen Edmonds just answered the question I asked on their webpage:

"The Patriot in Genuine Horween Shell Cordovan will be available for sale in October."


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

agreed
alden has become very sloppy.
it would be great to see AE start matching their proportions like this... IN SHELL



Steve Smith said:


> That is not quite a clone but it is a nice looking shoe. At $140 less it is a heck of a shoe.
> 
> I agree with Orgetorix about the Alden #8. Funny thing, it ages and fades into a beautiful shade with exposure to light and passage of time. They would have a more desirable product if they started out with the lighter and browner shade which the #8 becomes.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

boom shakalaka



rwaldron said:


> Allen Edmonds just answered the question I asked on their webpage:
> 
> "The Patriot in Genuine Horween Shell Cordovan will be available for sale in October."


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

*IN SHELL*

here is a model in shell its a defect listed on ebay but it shows that they are indeed in production


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

closerlook said:


> here is a model in shell its a defect listed on ebay but it shows that they are indeed in production


Beautiful shoes! On my list.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

closerlook said:


> here is a model in shell its a defect listed on ebay but it shows that they are indeed in production


I wonder what color AE will call those. It certainly doesn't look like their "Burgundy."

I still want to see a side by side comparison of these and some LHS.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Looks like the Alden/BB LHS loafers got bumped in favour of these on my want list. The narrow heel is a plus but I definitely want to try these on regarding the wider toe box.


----------



## PhotoTechie (Dec 21, 2005)

This is exciting! I can't wait to get a pair. Too bad the AE store in the Atlanta perimeter area won't open until October. I can't wait that long!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> Looks like the Alden/BB LHS loafers got bumped in favour of these on my want list. The narrow heel is a plus but I definitely want to try these on regarding the wider toe box.


Well, I pulled the trigger on a pair of the brown burnished calf pair of these. Even with taxes and duty I still come out ahead of ordering through my local menswear store Garvey's here in Oakville.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm glad these don't have the super-tight instep issues of the LHS - finally, an alternative to the Van last!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Uncle Bill said:


> Looks like the Alden/BB LHS loafers got bumped in favour of these on my want list. The narrow heel is a plus but I definitely want to try these on regarding the wider toe box.


Unless you're into S&M, I think you'll find that a larger toe box is always better than a tighter toe box, since human toes were not designed to be squished together. Let us know how these work out for you.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm glad these don't have the super-tight instep issues of the LHS - finally, an alternative to the Van last!


You've tried them? Did you buy?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Unless you're into S&M, I think you'll find that a larger toe box is always better than a tighter toe box, since human toes were not designed to be squished together. Let us know how these work out for you.


 If they fit as comfortable as my Nike Lunerglide 4+'s ( put them through 12km runs three days a week), I will be a really happy lad.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

I ordered the Patriot Brown yesterday, and will report on its fit as soon as they arrive Friday. I had ordered a burgundy pair of Waldens, but the D-width was too tight in the toe box. No Patriots were avail in store for try-on at the Outlet, they are so new. We'll see....I like the quality of leather better than the Penny Loafer's shinier finish on the Waldens....seems a bit dressier and more versatile.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Barrow Jacket said:


> I ordered the Patriot Brown yesterday, and will report on its fit as soon as they arrive Friday. I had ordered a burgundy pair of Waldens, but the D-width was too tight in the toe box. No Patriots were avail in store for try-on at the Outlet, they are so new. We'll see....I like the quality of leather better than the Penny Loafer's shinier finish on the Waldens....seems a bit dressier and more versatile.


Mine are slated to arrive Friday too.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad these don't have the super-tight instep issues of the LHS - finally, an alternative to the Van last!
> ...


I have no idea what I was thinking when I posted that. Didn't someone confirm they are more roomy? I guess not. Maybe I was imagining things, or wishful thinking. Anyway, I haven't bought them yet, so please ignore my post!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I broke down and ordered a pair in brown from the AE website. The $249 sale price was hard to pass up. They will be replacing my beloved LHS, which are now up on the bay. While I loved my LHS, they were just causing too much pain across the tops of my feet from tightness. Based on the pics and what I've read so far, I have high expectations for the Patriots. Hope they don't disappoint!


----------



## Virchow (Apr 13, 2012)

The stories were true! Cordovan Patriots: https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF4956_1_40000000001_-1 .


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Virchow said:


> The stories were true! Cordovan Patriots: https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF4956_1_40000000001_-1 .


And on sale right now. I'm going to have difficulty resisting a pair of the brown shells. Too bad they don't come in walnut like some of the past web gems.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Well, the brown AE Patriots arrived today and are now on my feet and I made the right call with 10.5B, they fit perfectly.


----------



## Virchow (Apr 13, 2012)

Uncle Bill said:


> Well, the brown AE Patriots arrived today and are now on my feet and I made the right call with 10.5B, they fit perfectly.


How does that size compare to the 5 last or other AEs?


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

My Patriot's arrived today. First, they look great. Nice rich brown color. The 11D fit is spot on for me, which is my "base" size in the AE's I've gotten so far. I'd say its a bit roomier in the toe box than my Strands on the 5 last. Can't wait to get it into my rotation.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Virchow said:


> How does that size compare to the 5 last or other AEs?


So far, the Patriots have only been on my feet for maybe four hours, they fit like the 5 (the Strand) but there's more room in the toe box. I find even with my skinny B width feet the Strands can be quite narrow. I find them quite comfortable and this from one of the few people out there where Alden's van last makes sense.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope to try these on this weekend at a store (if in stock). i'm normally an 11B in lace-up AE's (1, 5 and 8 lasts), 10.5 B or C in slip-ons to prevent heel slippage. if i get any intel i will report on monday. if the fit is right with these, they could be a home-run for me over the LHS.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

g.michael said:


> I hope to try these on this weekend at a store (if in stock). i'm normally an 11B in lace-up AE's (1, 5 and 8 lasts), 10.5 B or C in slip-ons to prevent heel slippage. if i get any intel i will report on monday. if the fit is right with these, they could be a home-run for me over the LHS.


If you're an 11B in AE lace ups, a 10.5B in the Patriots will be fine for you.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

That's my hunch. Interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> So far, the Patriots have only been on my feet for maybe four hours, they fit like the 5 (the Strand) but there's more room in the toe box. I find even with my skinny B width feet the Strands can be quite narrow. I find them quite comfortable and this from one of the few people out there where Alden's van last makes sense.


Could you comment on the height of the vamp? I know this is the main issue with the Alden LHS. I find the unlined BB LHS to fit perfectly while my lined LHS are more snug and the lowness of the vamp is more pronounced. Since it seems you have some experience with the van last, how do they compare?


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Same here. Have a pair of the BB unlined that are wee bit snug across the instep, but otherwise fit well. Since I'd have to order a custom size that would be unreturnable, I haven't ordered a pair of the lined LHS. I don't need another unlined penny, so if the Patriot instep is slightly more forgiving, I'm all in.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Dr. D said:


> Could you comment on the height of the vamp? I know this is the main issue with the Alden LHS. I find the unlined BB LHS to fit perfectly while my lined LHS are more snug and the lowness of the vamp is more pronounced. Since it seems you have some experience with the van last, how do they compare?


I only had a opportunity to try the BB LHS on in the store and it fit me fine. Bear in mind I got skinny feet (b width) with minimal instep so the unlined van last LHS would be great on my feet. What killed me was their cost (almost $700 Cdn for the #8 Shell) so the Patriots were a really nice compromise, I can live with brown burnished calf at half the price. Now with the patriot vamp, I found them comfortable too as would those with what I would call an average instep.

Now if you have a high instep, you might want to try them on at retail before committing.

I hear you all on fit issues, I run on average about 25 miles per week and went through three brands of running shoes before settling on Nike Lunerglides as my go to pair.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any guesses as to how long the cordovan ones will be on sale?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Bigger photo from the company's blog:


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> I only had a opportunity to try the BB LHS on in the store and it fit me fine. Bear in mind I got skinny feet (b width) with minimal instep so the unlined van last LHS would be great on my feet. What killed me was their cost (almost $700 Cdn for the #8 Shell) so the Patriots were a really nice compromise, I can live with brown burnished calf at half the price. Now with the patriot vamp, I found them comfortable too as would those with what I would call an average instep.
> 
> Now if you have a high instep, you might want to try them on at retail before committing.
> 
> I hear you all on fit issues, I run on average about 25 miles per week and went through three brands of running shoes before settling on Nike Lunerglides as my go to pair.


Thanks for the review - I will have to make my way to an AE store soon to try these out. I'm hoping the vamp is low because I really like the brown shell color.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I just ordered a pair in cordovan. Went with my usual 11B size for a couple reasons:

1) Chatted online with a rep who said the Patriot last is narrow like the 5 last, but shorter. My PA's in 11B are perfect width, a little snug in the toe box with plenty of room between my toes and the front of the shoe. A shorter 5 type last with a roomier toe box should be perfect (in theory).
2) I have a pair of BB LHS unlined in 11B and they fit perfectly, albeit a little tight in the vamp. But no heel slip and good toe room. Had heard the consensus in that shoe was to size down but a 10.5C killed me in the vamp and I was close to the end of the shoe with my toes. No idea on the Alden lined model, however--I heard they fit a little differently.
3) They confirmed i could return if sizing was off--their customer service is "off the charts"!

The only thing that concerns me is that some cordovan shoes sometimes fit a little bigger than their calfskin counterparts. As I said, the cordovan BB LHS is TTS, as are a pair of Alden trubalances I have. One pair of Alden Aberdeen slip-ons I tried was spot on, the other was too wide. I tried on an AE McGraw in both calf and cordovan in the same size and they felt like completely different shoes. I guess at the end of the day if a return is possible for a refund (as it is with AE), I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Bigger photo from the company's blog:


That is one beautiful shoe. Mine are scheduled to arrive tomorrow (brown calf). Can't wait.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, I just came home to an Allen Edmonds box standing on end on my front door step. Within minutes the brown burnished calf Patriots in 9.5D were on my feet. They're absolutely beautiful, true-to-size and extremely comfortable, without that tightness across the instep that I experienced with my 9D shell LHS. They even smell amazing. I've got to say, I think AE has a real homerun on their hands. The LHS has some serious competition!


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

^pics??


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

First attempt at posting pics of any kind. Hope this works.....


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

That seemed to work. Let's try one more...an action shot.....


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! Those look incredible. The wheeling on the welt and the heel pad are nice touches. Thanks for posting. I hope mine fit!


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys! I always watch AE sales and noticed they added the patroit. I have always wanted a pair of alden 986's, but just cant afford them. What does everyone think of the patroit's in burgundy calf? I know they are not shell... but i cant justify double the price when i could buy a 2nd pair of shoes. I am young and trying to build a functional closet on somewhat of a budget. I would like all my shoes to be new so they will wear in with my feet. I do plan to have all these shoes for a long time, that's why i dont mind spending the money on new vs thifted. This will be my only pair of loafers.

Here is what i have so far:
Park Ave's in Black
McAllisters in Walnut Calf

This is what i would like:
Strand in Brown Burnished Calf
Patroits in Burgundy Calf

Should this be a well rounded setup? I may add another less formal black shoe after i have all the colors.

Also, does anyone see any issues with the "tap sole"? Seems the burgundy is only offered this way.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Trevor, that would be a rock solid line up, in my opinion. Add a Grayson and maybe a Fifth Ave to those four, and you'll have pretty much covered all the AE "greatest hits", in my estimation. And yes, I think the Patriot deserves to be an instant greatest hit. I don't see an issue with the tap sole, although the leather sole would be my preference if it were offered in the burgundy.

Not to derail this thread, but that could be a decent thread on its own....what are AE's top 5 "greatest hits" over the last 20 years?


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Trevor,
I'm confused, b/c I think AE offers the brown Patriot with both leather sole and tap sole. 

And yes, you have a very similar lineup to the one I am trying to obtain. My only suggestion may be to add the Fifth Avenue in brown before the Brown Strand. It would be a more conservative shoe than the Strand, if you needed that. And its on sale for only $229 thru Oct. 9th. But either way you'd have a terrific dress shoe base, and the Patriot is going to be a very versatile loafer for us new owners.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I finally tried the Patriot today. The fit is way better than the Alden Van last. 
I have but one gripe. The single leather sole is a little thin for me. Maybe that explains the topied sole option. I give it a new name, LHS killer! 
Can't decide on the color and leather yet. I will definitely get all the colors in the future.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

maximar said:


> I finally tried the Patriot today. The fit is way better than the Alden Van last.
> I have but one gripe. The single leather sole is a little thin for me. Maybe that explains the topied sole option. I give it a new name, LHS killer!
> Can't decide on the color and leather yet. I will definitely get all the colors in the future.


Wait for the Cordovan -- it could be on a thicker sole.


----------



## mhardy (Oct 9, 2011)

I ordered the burgundy cordovan on Thursday. Shipping is in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Toto (Oct 27, 2009)

*Patriot Compared to Walden*

Can anyone possibly offer a fit comparison of the Patriot to the Walden?
Is the Patriot any shorter?
Is there more room across the vamp on the Patriot?
Is the heel tighter on the Patriot?
I've addressed these questions to Allen Edmonds by email but the reply I've received doesn't answer any of them.
Trying on a pair of Patriots isn't possible since I reside in Australia.
Thank you to anyone for any help they might be able to offer.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Have I mentioned that I'm really digging my new Patriots?!


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

Just received my pair of brown Patriots yesterday. The uppers are stiff as a board and hard as a rock. Anyone else get a pair like that? How are they breaking in? And one of them is a little higher on the outside ankle where it is usually lower (see the rear photo in Doctor Damage's post above for what I expect to see). Even though they seem to fit properly at my TTS, the stiffness makes me wonder about how well they will break in and if they'll ever really be comfortable. I have four pairs of Alden LHS so, despite the low price of the Pats, my comfort bar is set fairly high. Unsure if I will keep them or not.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

AAF-8AF said:


> And one of them is a little higher on the outside ankle where it is usually lower (see the rear photo in Doctor Damage's post above for what I expect to see).


The higher outside edge is more than likely a flaw, and they should probably be returned. I had this with a pair of Alden tassels once. It happens, unfortunately.


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Regret to inform my brown calf Patriots have developed a squeak when walking in one of the shoes. Took them back to store...manager said he received an email from corporate of similar complaints. He said they can ship them to Wis. HQ for a procedure to fix, and ship back. Hopefully no one else had this happen, but if so sounds like they are aware of the problem and it can be fixed. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Trevor (Oct 20, 2011)

Thats not good, hope its not a major problem across the board.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

Trevor said:


> Thats not good, hope its not a major problem across the board.


Major heel squeakage. Nice to know I'm not the only one, and that there's a retail store close to me. I'm not going to settle for a repair, though. New shoes or a refund.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Probably the same thing that happened to my Amoks. The heel plate just has too much room in its little pocket to slide around. Hope AE can knock this issue out


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Drew Bernard said:


> Major heel squeakage. Nice to know I'm not the only one, and that there's a retail store close to me. I'm not going to settle for a repair, though. New shoes or a refund.


Update- SA called back and said they are just going to send me a completely new shoe. He was very professional and handled it the exact way you'd expect from AE. Basically said they didn't want to risk repairing and not fixing it. I love the shoe and hope the model doesn't have large issues with defects. Great service from the new ATL store by the way. Go check them out if you haven't yet, although the traffic around the mall is brutal.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone else had any problems with the Patriot?


----------



## mhardy (Oct 9, 2011)

I am still waiting on the cordovan Patriots I ordered on Oct 4. This week AE told me delivery is still two weeks out. Does anyone actually have a pair of the cordovans they can report on?


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Check these out--Patriot in brown cordovan
















Next to my BB unlined LHS


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

They are awesome shoes by the way. Every bit as good, all around, as the Alden LHS. Finish of the shoe and burnishing of the cordovan is top notch. AE has a home run here if you can get the fit right--it is very impressive. I may have to size down a 1/2 size as I ordered TTS and they are a little loose all around.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Which stores have these shown up in? I haven't worn loafers in years. But I could go for these.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ great photos!

looks like the P has a slightly roomier toe box than the LHS which is not a bad thing in a penny loafer


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Impressive. The dark brown is nice, but looking at the side by side, I prefer the #8. Perhaps AE will eventually run a web gem special of these in walnut shell. If they do, I'm hoping it will be in 2013, cause I'm tapped out this year.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

The toe box is roomier, and you can see the how the shape of the last is rounder vs. the LHS.

I have the RL Marlow/Dalton in this same shade and the AE shade is nearly the same--they did a great job with the shoe.


----------

